# Concrete Wall Art



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a 48"x 65" piece of clear Birch with a 1”X 2” frame. It was made with SkimStone a few rolls of masking tape a trowel PLUS TIME


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks sweet


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Some serious taping!!!


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

My friends tell me I need a life...
But, this is MY LIFE


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its a great life :thumbup:


----------

